
Show HN: Node Object compression library - fed135
https://github.com/fed135/compactr
======
fed135
Hey guys, I started this project, and it's now at a usable stage, but I would
_really_ enjoy some criticism and some input on how to further optimize this.

This library works in the same way as Protocol buffers do - schema-based
compression of JS objects. With the twist that it doesn't rely on proto files,
but rather attempts to re-use JS/JSON DB Schemas (DRY). Also, this has NO
dependencies!

